# WTS : Audio-technica ATH-M50 headphone in Kolkata



## justgothere (Sep 10, 2016)

Studio quality headphone, fascinatingly balanced output, does full justice to high quality recordings,  just google to know more. Almost unused , bought in December 2013 with proper bills and have been used indoors for maximum 4/5 times, comes with the box and everything that was in the box. Like new condition. Would prefer a physical inspection by you but  can be shipped anywhere , shipping charges will be extra.

Item Condition: 5 out of 5 

Purchase Date: December 2013

Remaining Warranty Period: None (no invoice) 

Reason for Sale: Not using anymore

Shipping from: kolkata

Payment Options: Cash, bank transfer

Shipping Charges: as per actuals


EXPECTED PRICE : Rs.6000 reduced from 7500 ( fixed ) plus shipping, if any

CITY : Kolkata


PM please

*c5.staticflickr.com/9/8855/29468608012_61d0de4ae2_z.jpg

*c4.staticflickr.com/9/8196/28954983603_fcb67e72fd_z.jpg

*c8.staticflickr.com/9/8074/29498138071_54645172c0_z.jpg

*c8.staticflickr.com/9/8027/29498139791_3d1aa40b6d_z.jpg

*c8.staticflickr.com/9/8448/29498136991_0c89473d9a_z.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 10, 2016)

ask interested person to PM you rather than posting your personal mobile number here


also in the pics. blur out the phone number


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2016)

please don't post phone numbers


----------



## justgothere (Sep 25, 2016)

Price reduced to Rs.6000 plus shipping , if needed. If not gone at this price, will happily keep.


----------

